# Paris - Roubaix 2017 **spoilers**



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Apr 2017)

It would be splendid to see Boonen win his last race. 
Quick Step look to be on fire just now so I reckon they'll do everything they can to make it so.


----------



## roadrash (5 Apr 2017)

After watching quick step win Scheldeprijs today, I think they have the strength to make it happen, it would be tickety boo to see him win


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Apr 2017)

Dream end to his career and with the others snapping at his heels it will be a belter of a race.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Apr 2017)

Luke Rowe on the podium.Dare not say win,I'll jinx him !


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Apr 2017)

What telly channels are showing this?


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Apr 2017)

Andrew_Culture said:


> What telly channels are showing this?


Eurosport coverage starts about half ten or something ridiculous like that.


----------



## mjr (7 Apr 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Eurosport coverage starts about half ten or something ridiculous like that.


Half nine on RAI Sport, but they'll almost certainly have the fabulous Alessandra de Stefano speaking in multiple language while breathing in again before live pictures start.

France 3 is also showing it, is no longer easy to get in the UK and sods off for an hour before noon


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Apr 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Eurosport coverage starts about half ten or something ridiculous like that.



Ah, I'll have to figure out if I have Eurosport at the moment. EE have just told me I have free BT Sport but I don't know what that means


----------



## jowwy (7 Apr 2017)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Ah, I'll have to figure out if I have Eurosport at the moment. EE have just told me I have free BT Sport but I don't know what that means


it means you have free bt sport..............eurosport is part of the discovery/sports package on SKY


----------



## mjr (7 Apr 2017)

UK broadcast rights are with ITV (they were bundled with the Tour - http://www.itv.com/presscentre/press-releases/itv-lands-new-tour-de-france-deal ) but they generally broadcast it as a one-hour highlights show weeks later.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Apr 2017)

jowwy said:


> it means you have free bt sport..............eurosport is part of the discovery/sports package on SKY



Unfortunately I'm with Virgin.


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Apr 2017)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Unfortunately I'm with Virgin.


Did you not grab the £5.99 for a years subscription to eurosport?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2017)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2017)

cricfree.tv should have a Eurosport link, although they are becoming less reliable in their cycling coverage so I might be thinking about taking a Eurosport subscription again


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Apr 2017)

Download Mobdro onto phone/computer/tablet/ or the like and watch Eurosport on there


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2017)

Heart says Boonen, head says A.N.Other!


----------



## mjr (8 Apr 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Download Mobdro onto phone/computer/tablet/ or the like and watch Eurosport on there


Isn't that legally grey?

Get a cheap satellite box, point it at 19°e, watch it in German free :-)


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Apr 2017)

Dont really know but I watch it and it serves me well.


----------



## brommers (8 Apr 2017)

mjr said:


> Isn't that legally grey?
> 
> Get a cheap satellite box, point it at 19°e, watch it in German free :-)


Das ist verboten


----------



## User169 (9 Apr 2017)

Delayed start in view of a strong tail wind. They want to avoid arriving at Wallers at the same time as the TGV.


----------



## HF2300 (9 Apr 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Heart says Boonen, head says A.N.Other!



I think it's wide open, particularly in view of the weather which might make for a rare big group getting to the velodrome, and recent crash injuries which are going to hurt over the cobbles.

Given his ambitions and QuickStep's strength, I could see Boonen placing - but I'm not sure I believe in fairytale endings.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2017)

I reckon it's as wide open as a wide open thing - I have stuck some money on GVA, Terpstra, Chavanel, Greipel, Vanderbergh, Theuns, Benoot, and Chavanel, which should be good for Boonen


----------



## brommers (9 Apr 2017)

You would have thought that with the size of France they could run a race with decent roads.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> I reckon it's as wide open as a wide open thing - I have stuck some money on GVA, Terpstra, Chavanel, Greipel, Vanderbergh, Theuns, Benoot, and Chavanel, which should be good for Boonen



Might as well have put a few quid on *all *entrants, eh, Marmy, just to be sure of getting the winner!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Might as well have put a few quid on *all *entrants, eh, Marmy, just to be sure of getting the winner!


I could have easily done so after my 1st and 2nd in yesterday's Grand National


----------



## Dayvo (9 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> I could have easily done so after my 1st and 2nd in yesterday's Grand National



How much did you win?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2017)

Dayvo said:


> How much did you win?


Not much, but enough to bet on the riders listed above 
And to take out Eurosport subscription to watch Paris Roubaix


----------



## Dayvo (9 Apr 2017)

Nice live interview on Norwegian TV with Tom Boonen. He'll be missed - a true great, but decent and humble man.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Not much, but enough to bet on the riders listed above
> And to take out Eurosport subscription to watch Paris Roubaix


You're a Bookie's dream punter


----------



## Bonefish Blues (9 Apr 2017)

Bonefish Blues said:


> You're a Bookie's dream punter


("Recycling" in the trade)


----------



## SWSteve (9 Apr 2017)

Did no one tell the Delko team their colours are a bit if a faux pas, the blue and yellow atop an orange bike isn't pleasant for those of us with eyes


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Apr 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Did no one tell the Delko team their colours are a bit if a faux pas, the blue and yellow atop an orange bike isn't pleasant for those of us with eyes


Nice KTM though


----------



## SWSteve (9 Apr 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Nice KTM though



The bike looks good, and it doesn't look terrible for having discs, it just doesn't work well with a classy looking kit on the rider


----------



## Fight.The.Power (9 Apr 2017)

Hello everyone - just joined your forum. Tension building in PR. )


----------



## SWSteve (9 Apr 2017)

Fight.The.Power said:


> Hello everyone - just joined your forum. Tension building in PR. )



Hello and welcome!


----------



## Fight.The.Power (9 Apr 2017)

Thanks Steve. Looks like Sagan not riding too close to barriers/fans lol


----------



## SWSteve (9 Apr 2017)

Fight.The.Power said:


> Thanks Steve. Looks like Sagan not riding too close to barriers/fans lol



Give it time... dread to think of the feedback Stannard will have been getting riding 2k on cobbles with a flat...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2017)

Fight.The.Power said:


> Hello everyone - just joined your forum. Tension building in PR. )


----------



## Fight.The.Power (9 Apr 2017)

GVA having a nightmare


----------



## Fight.The.Power (9 Apr 2017)

Hi Marmion and thanks


----------



## Buddfox (9 Apr 2017)

Are Team Sky making any effort for today?


----------



## Fight.The.Power (9 Apr 2017)

Rowe crashed and Stannard had a flat seen nothing since


----------



## Crackle (9 Apr 2017)

Sagan punctured I think?


----------



## Crackle (9 Apr 2017)

Degenkolb up there


----------



## Fight.The.Power (9 Apr 2017)

Race poised beautifully at the moment.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Apr 2017)

We're into the area Martin tore the race apart last year and punished the pack for about 40k, I wonder if he will start soon, or wait until the end...


----------



## mjr (9 Apr 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> We're into the area Martin tore the race apart last year and punished the pack for about 40k, I wonder if he will start soon, or wait until the end...


Starting with 40km to go would seem a good idea


----------



## Crackle (9 Apr 2017)

Selection made, surely.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Apr 2017)

I don't know what Assos use to make their kit, but their shorts are beautifully matte on the BMC boys


----------



## Foghat (9 Apr 2017)

Are commentators being ironic when they say 'commissars', or do they really think that is the correct term? Boardman has a predilection for it too......


----------



## smutchin (9 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Selection made, surely.



Yep, looks definitive. Still a good number of riders in the mix though.

Oss is setting it up nicely for GVA.



Marmion said:


> Benoot



Did Benoot start? He wasn't on the list I saw. Looks like he's not made the final cut anyway.


----------



## Buddfox (9 Apr 2017)

Sagan and Boonen group need to keep pushing on... gaps opening up!


----------



## Fight.The.Power (9 Apr 2017)

Would expect Boonen group to catch GVA now it has Sagan in it


----------



## Buddfox (9 Apr 2017)

Fight.The.Power said:


> Would expect Boonen group to catch GVA now it has Sagan in it



Yep with the third group now much larger feels like this will come back together before Carrefour de l'arbre


----------



## Fight.The.Power (9 Apr 2017)

Gap dropping quite swiftly now


----------



## smutchin (9 Apr 2017)

I have a feeling GVA will try for a long solo attack before it comes back together.


----------



## Fight.The.Power (9 Apr 2017)

What is Boonen group doing?? Barely pedalling??!!


----------



## Buddfox (9 Apr 2017)

And it looks like the chasing group is pretty relaxed. Wonder if they are thinking they can close the gap very quickly with a high intensity effort closer to the finish. Can't believe a group of that size and talent, with plenty of motivation, won't get back up there.


----------



## smutchin (9 Apr 2017)

Roelandts has been hiding in this group a bit, hasn't he? Maybe he fancies his chances too.

ETA: or is he just cooked? He's dropping like a stone on the carrefour de l'arbre with GVA putting the pressure on.


----------



## Fight.The.Power (9 Apr 2017)

Sagan KO


----------



## Buddfox (9 Apr 2017)

Would love to see Langeveld win this, of these three...


----------



## smutchin (9 Apr 2017)

Stybar really not doing any work here - cheeky monkey.


----------



## Crackle (9 Apr 2017)

GVA surely got the sprint on these two.


----------



## Buddfox (9 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> GVA surely got the sprint on these two.



Seems so...!


----------



## smutchin (9 Apr 2017)

Thought Stybar was going to nick it. Glad he didn't.


----------



## Fight.The.Power (9 Apr 2017)

Tense finish. Thought Stybar had it. Chapeau GVA


----------



## roadrash (9 Apr 2017)

glad G.V.A won that sprint after stybar doing no work in the closing stages


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2017)

Bonefish Blues said:


> You're a Bookie's dream punter


So it would seem  But only if they enjoy paying me money...

I shall maybe "re-cycle" it


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2017)

Delighted to see GVA winning, he's a superb rider


----------



## Fight.The.Power (9 Apr 2017)

Fastest #ParisRoubaix ever! Avg. speed 45.204 Kph.


----------



## Crackle (9 Apr 2017)

Engraver under pressure again


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> Engraver under pressure again


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> I reckon it's as wide open as a wide open thing - I have stuck some money on GVA, Terpstra, Chavanel, Greipel, Vanderbergh, Theuns, Benoot, and Chavanel, which should be good for Boonen


winner, 2 others in the top 10, 1 abandoned, 1 DNS and the others showed themselves for long enough to give me hope of a long shot...


----------



## smutchin (9 Apr 2017)

Daniel Oss definitely earned his share of the prize money today. GVA owes him a very large pint at least.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Apr 2017)

Finally came in on a wee bet


----------



## adamangler (9 Apr 2017)

Had a fiver on GVA

Feeling smug now


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2017)

@Crackle caught taking pics in the showers again


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Apr 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Did you not grab the £5.99 for a years subscription to eurosport?



Rats, that's news to me!


----------



## SWSteve (9 Apr 2017)

Crazy race, golden leg Greg really smashed Stybar in the sprint - which is just deserts considering Stybar didn't want to put an effort in towards them end


----------



## SWSteve (9 Apr 2017)

Spotted at 'Crivit Pro' spot on the Quick Step shoulders - can I get one of their skin suits in Lidl for a tenner?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Spotted at 'Crivit Pro' spot on the Quick Step shoulders - can I get one of their skin suits in Lidl for a tenner?


I have a Quick Step cycling t-shirt, and try to make a point of not wearing it when going to LIDL as someone usually asks me a question about the store stock as it has a LIDL logo on the sleeve.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2017)

The footage of GVA and Oss embracing each other at the finish is most excellent


----------



## SWSteve (9 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have a Quick Step cycling t-shirt, and try to make a point of not wearing it when going to LIDL as someone usually asks me a question about the store stock as it has a LIDL logo on the sleeve.



Fantastic opportunity to make up locations of items! Who knows the glittery you could have been conducting


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Fantastic opportunity to make up locations of items! Who knows the glittery you could have been conducting


It's usually "do you still have the pizza offer on?" or "you had some running tights in a few weeks ago, do you have any left?" - I did once locate some Alpine salami/cheese platters for someone, as I had walked past it a few minutes earlier...


----------



## mjr (9 Apr 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Crazy race, golden leg Greg really smashed Stybar in the sprint - which is just deserts considering Stybar didn't want to put an effort in towards them end


Oh come on! If Stybar had helped them stay away and rob teammate Tommeke of his fairytale ending then he'd probably have been booed in every race in Belgium for a while.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2017)

Fight.The.Power said:


> Fastest #ParisRoubaix ever! Avg. speed 45.204 Kph.


They took 1 hour and 35 minutes to ride the last 65km - as I discovered after extracting myself from my turbo trainer after going on it when they had 65km to go...it may take me a few days to recover


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Apr 2017)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Rats, that's news to me!


I think it was £20 for the year and £6 for the month. If not, I've missed a bargain. That said, it was a great watch earlier on with big efforts to ride down breakaways, so a good race to be able to watch from the start. And I'm not surprised that it was the fastest ever on one of the cobbliest routes ever. Worth the annual subscription alone.


----------



## BalkanExpress (10 Apr 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Spotted at 'Crivit Pro' spot on the Quick Step shoulders - can I get one of their skin suits in Lidl for a tenner?



Bit more than a tenner, but yes, you can get it all in Belgian Lidls.

If you know anyone coming over for the FNRttK you could ask them nicely

https://www.lidl-shop.be/fr-BE/search?query=quickstep&filterType=Product&page=1&productsPerPage=16


----------



## brommers (10 Apr 2017)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Rats, that's news to me!


It was £19.99 - I bought it. £5.99 was monthly.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Apr 2017)

Inrng writeup
http://inrng.com/2017/04/the-moment-the-race-was-won-paris-roubaix-2017/


----------



## Strathlubnaig (11 Apr 2017)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Rats, that's news to me!


best 20 quid I spent this year


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Apr 2017)

Strathlubnaig said:


> best 20 quid I spent this year


I am delighted with the 30 quid I spent on it on Sunday.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Apr 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Inrng writeup
> http://inrng.com/2017/04/the-moment-the-race-was-won-paris-roubaix-2017/



I enjoyed that, thanks for posting it!


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Apr 2017)

I watched the 1981 P-R (Hinault win) on youtube last night. (Last half hour or so)

Really enjoyed it. The bikes were much better, as was the commentary. OK it was in French and I didn't understand any of it it, but it was still better.

Hinault looked perpetually furious.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I watched the 1981 P-R (Hinault win) on youtube last night. (Last half hour or so)
> 
> Really enjoyed it. The bikes were much better, as was the commentary. OK it was in French and I didn't understand any of it it, but it was still better.
> 
> Hinault looked perpetually furious.


Here's 55 minutes worth of shoogly pictures and French commentary

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GXL8hVXmeY


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2017)

A tale of the out-of-timers:
http://www.velonews.com/2017/04/com..._campaign=7223965&utm_content=041217_VeloNews


----------



## SWSteve (14 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> A tale of the out-of-timers:
> http://www.velonews.com/2017/04/com..._campaign=7223965&utm_content=041217_VeloNews



Thanks for sharing, Andy Hood is quite interesting on the Cycling Podcast during the Tour, so happy he can put decent article together as well


----------



## Foghat (14 Apr 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Hinault looked perpetually furious.



That fury must have gone through the roof when he was brought down by the idiot's dog (28' 38" in the video). No wonder he rode them all off his wheel in the velodrome.

He was even more furious when protesting shipyard workers blocked the road at the 1984 Paris-Nice - see the image below, taken just after resuming riding, having had a bit of a punch-up with them. I've always enjoyed the angry side of Hinault.


----------

